# Taco/Nacho/Enchilada



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

*Beef*

2lbs ground beef
1 onion fine chopped
3-4 cloves minced garlic
2 1/2 tsp ground cumin
3 tsp oregano
1 tsp salt
olive oil

Either
1 cup tomato sauce + 1/2 water + diced tomato if desired
OR
2 cups of spaghetti sauce of choice + some chili powder + diced tomato if desired
OR
Salsa (My preference. I use Pace or w/e Costco is selling that week heh)

Saute onions 5 mins in olive oil, brown the ground beef and salt, add garlic and simmer 2-3 minutes, then add the rest of the stuff and simmer 10 minutes.

Can serve that as taco meat or nacho meat.


*Enchilada sauce*
_I usually make a triple batch per 12 enchilada's because we like it super saucy_

2 cups chicken stock or broth (I prefer stock)
1 tsp ground cumin
2 tsp garlic powder (I use "roasted" garlic powder from a local spice place)
3/4 tsp salt
pinch ground cinnamon
3 tbs AP flour (match qty to oil)
3 tbs vegetable oil (match qty to flour)
4 tbs chili powder (If you're not fond of spicy you can cut that all the way back to 4 tsp as desired)

Make a roux with oil and flour; whisking 1-2 minutes, then whisk in the chili powder until fully blended. Add chicken stock/broth and whisk until fully mixed. Add everything else, whisking in each ingredient fully as you bring to a boil and cook 3-4 minutes. Remove from heat.

Bring some canola oil in fry pan to hot (no smoking) and dip the tortilla's (I prefer flour to corn personally) in it for a few seconds each side then dip them into the enchilada sauce to coat.

Oven to 350*F and get some gloves on and wrap up beef, cheese, and refried beans if desired into the tortillas. Put them into a baking pan and pour extra sauce over them, top with cheese. Bake for however long it takes the cheese to melt/when your other half gets home - I'd say no more than like 45mins-hour at 350*F, can drop temp to extend time though.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love all of these. When I buy canned Enchilada sauce its red so I thought it had tomatoes in it??? Yours sounds tasty. Never thought to make my own but now I will.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

So now I have a craving, thanks to your post. I'm 'stealing' this recipe haha


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Your list under "meat" is almost identical to my meat sauce and one I make at least once a week. Usually enough to last several days. I add diced green peppers to the saute and then diced mushrooms as the ground beef goes in. 

I can eat this with just mozzarella or mild cheddar cheese on top or do a winter carnival casserole with shells, just needs chili powder and Karo corm syrup. Avoiding carbs kind of eliminates this casserole for now.

But that meat sauce spooned over some salad ingredients topped with a grated cheese and some salsa is very good.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Yeah my husband does the "taco salad" thing if we've got any salad fixin's available in the house.

I prefer the half sheet of nachos - cheddar, mozzarella, and pepper jack cheese blend:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just did a pie plate full of scoops, covered with meat sauce, topped with cheddar, mozzarella, and Parmesan cheese. Microwaved for 1 minute to melt the cheese and added some salsa on top.

Good
Bud


----------

